# [NZ NR] Tom Nelson - 39.90 3BLD single, 44.09 mean



## CyanSandwich (Aug 1, 2016)

Done at Hamilton Winter 2016.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 1, 2016)

nice!!


----------

